# PANORAMICAS DE TRUJILLO Y UN ATARDECER



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesante la primera toma. Las Torres de Primavera ya destacan en el paisaje.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, bastante aceptable la primera foto, ya se empiezan a ver unos cuantos edificios, así se empieza, creo yo. Bien por los trujillanos. Saludos.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

poco a poco van sobresaliendo las nuevas construcciones....


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Creo que a fines del 2007 los cambios podrian ser más notorios.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

uy, solo la primera foto esta apreciable, ya se van notando algunos proyectos...

Seria interesante que repitas la misma primera toma en un dia soleado y despejado cuando el husares, terrazas de larco, terrazas de los cedros y sauces de san andres esten culminandose, eso sera en los proximos 6 meses......


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

El problema con las fotos es que hay mucho cielo, y gris...


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> uy, solo la primera foto esta apreciable, ya se van notando algunos proyectos...
> 
> Seria interesante que repitas la misma primera toma en un dia soleado y despejado cuando el husares, terrazas de larco, terrazas de los cedros y sauces de san andres esten culminandose, eso sera en los proximos 6 meses......


claro tendre que esperar medio año para poder tomar esa foto ya con los 
edificos terminados  
por ahora solo se puede apreciar las torres de primavera, el servat, ministerio publico y tambien el reservorio que esta por tu casa :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Una pena que el cielo trujillano no fue solidario con tus fotos. La primera es interesante... asì como el thread


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

una pregunta para los trujillanos
por que cubren las antenas con unas telas tipo neblineras, alguien sabe?


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

^^ 
Realmente no me gusta esa especie de malla sobre la antena.
Pero me comentaron que es para proteger los elementos de la antena de las aves.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Aun esta depegando, habra que esperar unos 5 años para ver progresos.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La primera foto esta muy buena...y el aterdecer me gusta...quisera saber de donde fueron tomdas las fotos??


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

a mi parecer desde algun tercer piso o quizas 4 en la Urb Mochica... im just guessin' it


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Buenas panoramicas...Preg:que son esas antenas o reflectores a la izquierda de la primera foto ......algun estadio de futbol?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

romanito said:


> Buenas panoramicas...Preg:que son esas antenas o reflectores a la izquierda de la primera foto ......algun estadio de futbol?


Sí, son los reflectores del estadio mansiche ... me gustó la primera toma


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

ok.kay: ..gracias CARLOS por evacuar mi duda....kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La toma primera ha sido hecha de algun lugar de La Esperanza, distrito donde vive miocid, porque se ve que fue tomada desde un lugar elevado (dicho distrito o gran parte de el esta en pendiente en las faldas del cerro Cabras), prueba de ello es el letrero del Servat que esta a la altura de la linea de horizonte.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> La toma primera ha sido hecha de algun lugar de La Esperanza, distrito donde vive miocid, porque se ve que fue tomada desde un lugar elevado (dicho distrito o gran parte de el esta en pendiente en las faldas del cerro Cabras), prueba de ello es el letrero del Servat que esta a la altura de la linea de horizonte.


Wowwww k tal deduccion¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## valerybazanr (Dec 3, 2006)

Bueno primero ke todo deseo saludarlos a todos y espero ke el 2007 sea excelente para ustedes. Y bueno, ahora al lío, no creo ke tener edificios altos sea símbolo de progreso, está comprobado por los grandes arkitectos ke tener rascacielos ke superen los 50 pisos no es seguro, pero sí son un símbolo de ego y de kerer mostrar ke se desafían las leyes de la física. Por ejemplo en New York muchas calles no ven la luz del sol por las enormes y largas sombras ke cubren la ciudad y les privan de la energía de la luz solar. Espero ke Trujillo aprenda a crecer de manera criteriosa a nivel vertical porke a nivel horizontal ya lo viene haciendo. 

Me gustan las fotos, mucha gente de la Esperanza tiene diariamente esa vista.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

libidito said:


> Wowwww k tal deduccion¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


si las tome desde la azotea de mi casa, algo de las 6 p.m., cuando esta totalmente despejado se puede apreciar hasta salaverry, la iglesia que esta camino a huanchaco, en las noches igual gran parte de la ciudad hasta miramar, las luces de los omnibus que estan por esa parte con direccion al sur.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buena vista¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Creia que habian subido al cerro "El Presidio" para tomar esa foto.


----------

